

Search for supersymmetry - anacleto
http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.03290

======
raverbashing
The relevant part:

" Two leptonic production mechanisms are considered: decays of squarks and
gluinos with Z bosons in the final state, resulting in a peak in the dilepton
invariant mass distribution around the Z-boson mass; and decays of neutralinos
(e.g. ˜χ 0 2 → ` \+ ` −χ˜ 0 1 ), resulting in a kinematic endpoint in the
dilepton invariant mass distribution. For the former, _an excess of events
above the expected Standard Model background is observed, with a significance
of 3 standard deviations_. In the latter case, the data are well-described by
the expected Standard Model background."

~~~
jesuslop
Whithout pretending to be in the know by the least, I recall that around 3
sigmas in favour of the Higgs, Peter Woit was reporting about the rumorology
on that discovery that later was confirmed, I think that the consensus target
could be about 5 sigmas.

[http://kipac.stanford.edu/kipac/how-
special-3-sigma](http://kipac.stanford.edu/kipac/how-special-3-sigma)
[http://blog.higgshunters.org/tag/5-sigma/](http://blog.higgshunters.org/tag/5-sigma/)
[http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=4772](http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=4772)

------
krastanov
Whenever an arxiv link is posted this comes up: It is more useful to link to
the arxiv page for the article
([http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.03290](http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.03290)), not just
to the pdf file.

~~~
dang
Thanks. We changed the url.

~~~
raverbashing
So maybe remove the pdf indication as well?

~~~
dang
Sure.

